# Fire Rated Assembly - 1 HR wall to beam



## nealderidder (Jan 9, 2020)

I've got a condition where a new 1HR fire barrier needs to get to the underside of an existing floor deck above. The floor is composite metal deck supported by steel beams. Neither the floor nor the beams are required to be rated.

This fire barrier happens to align directly under a beam. I provided a UL detail for this condition (something like HW-D-0684) that shows the beam completely encapsulated in spray-on fireproofing. The wall is now built with the track attached directly to the bottom of the beam. The builder is asking - can I avoid taking the wall down just to get fireproofing on the bottom of the beam (where the track is)?

I see an assembly for this (HW-D-0272) which is attached. 

But... The question is, couldn't I just box-in the beam with drywall? Basically continue the partition drywall up and around the beam? I'd have to provide light gauge framing spaced as required for attachment but this would avoid having the monokote sub come out for just one beam.

I'm looking for some kind of listed assembly that shows the wall, the beam, joint for slip track and etc. but am not finding anything. Anyone know an assembly for this?

Thanks!
Neal


----------



## khsmith55 (Jan 9, 2020)

Typically "z" clips are tack welded to the bottom flange of the beam, spray fireproof the beam and then attach the top track to the "z" clips.

Ken


----------



## steveray (Jan 13, 2020)

A reasonable BO should allow you to frame and gyp on either side of the beam as it is really no different that a single stud wall and really should conduct and transfer less heat (think staggered stud wall)....But I do not have a listing for you...


----------



## nealderidder (Jan 13, 2020)

steveray said:


> A reasonable BO should allow you to frame and gyp on either side of the beam as it is really no different that a single stud wall and really should conduct and transfer less heat (think staggered stud wall)....But I do not have a listing for you...



I still haven't found an assembly and am going to propose a detail to the BO. Like you said, seems reasonable to just box it out with the same gauge/spacing of studs.


----------



## steveray (Jan 13, 2020)

If we accept EJ's for penetration details that have never been tested, stands to reason that assemblies should be no different....


----------



## Builder Bob (Jan 15, 2020)

I recently ran across a fire rating handbook (USG perhaps) that describe some fire rating offsets and methodology to handle them..... Sorry, I was looking for something else and ran across it..... but don't remember the source other than it was a prominent source.


https://systems.stifirestop.com/#


----------



## Builder Bob (Jan 15, 2020)




----------

